# Bocina portátil Link Bits | RFR006 | 20w



## AlejandroRBV (Nov 9, 2018)

Tengo para reparar una bocina Link bits modelo RFR006, ya hice varias mediciones y el circuito integrado que se encarga de encender el display o la pantalla, no genera ninguna voltaje, y tampoco encuentro el datasheet.
si alguien me ayudara a entender el funcionamiento de este o minimo decirme que sepa de alguno parecido.
Los numero que tiene en la parte de arriba son 
17330
DDAW235-25
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 10, 2018)

Hola
Ese ha de ser el controlador general, si se dañó no habrá mucho que hacer. Por otra parte ¿cómo lo has medido si es que no cuentas con la hoja de datos?... sugiero que analices el circuito a partir de la entrada de alimentación y así ir descartando etapas.

Saludos


----------



## AlejandroRBV (Nov 10, 2018)

Lo siento tal vez no me explique muy bien, las mediciones que realice fueron a los otros CI y trabajan de manera correcta, ya que de esos sí encontré el datasheet, y del controlador general que mencionas, solo vi que alguna pistas van directo al conector para él display y no están alimentadas

Si de hecho es lo que hice, comencé a medir desde él conector de la batería


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 10, 2018)

Edad bocinas linkbits son chinas y no hay datasheets y si las hay están en chino 
Veo que es Bluetooth esas mueren y no hay nada que hacer o checa cambiando el cuarzo por uno de igual frecuencia.


----------



## AlejandroRBV (Nov 10, 2018)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Edad bocinas linkbits son chinas y no hay datasheets y si las hay están en chino
> Veo que es Bluetooth esas mueren y no hay nada que hacer o checa cambiando el cuarzo por uno de igual frecuencia.



Gracias, lo voy a checar, si encuentro solución la comparto aquí


----------

